# Gold Rush - Hittn' the Streets!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You know that old saying that “Nothing worthwhile comes easily”? Well, I guess it’s true, because I consider MPC kits to be a fun and worthwhile use of time, but man, the sure can be a pain in the posterior. The particular kit I’m referring to in this case is the Gold Rush Show Van! 

Yes, I finally got it done, but it didn’t come easy. That having been said, it certainly looks like the wild vannin’ creations I remember seeing around in my younger days, and having one on display is pretty darn exciting, especially if you love vans or MPC’s crazy over-the-top customs!

Check out this fat-wheeled shingle-and-Naugahyde-sporting monster at the link below. Let me know what you think and if anyone else has built this thing, let me know how yours went together!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/mpc-125-gold-rush-custom-showstreet-van/*


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That is all 1970s custom car styling rolled into one.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You've got that right! 

Makes you wonder where some of those ideas even come from, eh?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd never seen that kit. Looks great. I like a lot of old kits like this because they really reflect the time in which they were made. I grew up back then...


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I grew up in the '80s, so I remember all these different "loser" cars and of course the custom street vans! 

It's fun to build what you remember, and of course give it your own slant, too!>


----------

